# Humminbird Helix 5 sightings



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

http://www.wmjmarine.com/c53983.html

Has anyone seen one of these yet? Didn't see it at Bass Pro in Palm Bay. This looks like a perfect flats fishing FF/GPS combo.
They also make several other versions with down imaging($339) and side imaging($479). I would like to see it in person before buying.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> http://www.wmjmarine.com/c53983.html
> 
> Has anyone seen one of these yet? Didn't see it at Bass Pro in Palm Bay. This looks like a perfect flats fishing FF/GPS combo.
> They also make several other versions with down imaging($339) and side imaging($479). I would like to see it in person before buying.


They wont be in store until near he end of this month.


----------

